# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ηλεκτρονικά Κυκλώματα στο Διαδίκτυο >  >  Προσομοιωτής κεραιών 4NEC2

## Dr_Giwrgos

Ένας χρήσιμος προσομοιωτής κεραιών 


http://www.qsl.net/4nec2/

----------

